# Containers for Polyurethane



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

All,

I'm sure I'm not the only cheap-skate who has faced this dilemma, but you never know....

So, you've done your last little job and you're ready to apply some poly to protect this new family heirloom. Of course, this isn't the first time you've used that can of poly, but the poly is still clear and everything is good until the lip of can lid deforms as you pry it off. You finish the small job, but are faced with the question...........what to do with the remainder of this perfectly good poly? The can is boggered and will not seal. Lowes will sell me a "new" quart metal can (just like the original), but it doesn't seal adequately and costs $2.38 (trust me, I know). 

Will an old (glass) jelly jar with a good lid seal work? If not, any suggestions? 

Thanks


----------



## moreorles2000 (Dec 26, 2004)

ttg
i would try some of the kitchen press & seal wrap over the container & then put it in a zip-loc bag.i am not sure if it will work for a long time but it may be worth a try.
les


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

I was just reading somewhere, put it in a jar and apply plumbers tape to the threads and then screw the lid on. Not sure how well that will work with your standard jam jar as I don't think there are adequate threads there. 

Brian


----------



## Thrifty Tool Guy (Aug 23, 2007)

Hmm.....the teflon tape idea sounds good/logical for a mason type (continous threads)jar.

Thanks


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Varnish is a reactive finish the cures in the presence of oxygen. The only way to store it is to exclude the air,which is easier said than done.

Regards

Jerry


----------

